# Champions League 20-21 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 17, 2009)

20 Oct 19:45 AZ v Arsenal 6.00 3.80 1.50   
20 Oct 19:45 Barcelona v Rubin Kazan 1.12 7.00 15.00   
20 Oct 19:45 Debrecen v Fiorentina 7.50 4.33 1.36   
20 Oct 19:45 Inter Milan v Dynamo Kiev 1.40 4.20 7.00   
20 Oct 19:45 Liverpool v Lyon 1.70 3.40 5.00 
20 Oct 19:45 Olympiakos v Standard Liege 1.80 3.40 4.00   
20 Oct 19:45 Rangers v Unirea Urziceni 1.80 3.40 4.00   
20 Oct 19:45 VfB Stuttgart v Sevilla 3.30 3.40 2.00  
21 Oct 17:30 CSKA Moscow v Man Utd 3.80 3.40 1.90   
21 Oct 19:45 Bordeaux v Bayern Munich 2.40 3.25 2.70  
21 Oct 19:45 Chelsea v Atletico Madrid 1.33 4.50 8.00   
21 Oct 19:45 FC Porto v Apoel Nicosia 1.22 5.25 11.00   
21 Oct 19:45 FC Zurich v Marseille 3.40 3.30 2.00  
21 Oct 19:45 Juventus v Maccabi Haifa 1.18 6.00 12.00 
21 Oct 19:45 Real Madrid v AC Milan 1.44 4.00 6.50  
21 Oct 19:45 Wolfsburg v Besiktas 1.33 4.50 8.00 
*odds from Bet365


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 19, 2009)

20 Oct 19:45 AZ v Arsenal 6.00 3.80 1.50 

The champion of Netherlands plays against Arsenal, a match that pretty much decides the faith of both teams in the Champions League. So far AZ has won only 1 point. Ronald Kuman doesn't have problems with injured players. 
Arsenal didn't start the season in England good, they lost 2 matches agains both Manchester(s). Since then Arsene Wenger showed his genius by winning 7 matches in a row, 2 of them in the Champions League. 
I expect the in form Arsenal to win here in AZ.
Prediction: Arsenal win


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 19, 2009)

21 Oct 17:30 CSKA Moscow v Man Utd 3.80 3.40 1.90 
In group B of the Champions League CSKA meets Manchester Utd in Moscow. CSKA has 1 win and 1 lost, won against Besiktas and lost against Wolfsburg. It's well known that they will try to win mostly at home. It's incredibly cold in Moscow right now, which favors the russians. 
Manchester has 2 wins in the group, agains Besiktas and Wolfsburg, the big + is the Van Der Saar returns. Manchester are on a hot run, only 1 draw from 10 matches. 
I think here we can look for draw, CSKA can do damage at home.


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 19, 2009)

Debrecen - Fiorentina
Prediction: Over 2.5
Debrecen are the worst team in the Champions league. I am sorry if you are a fan of that team, but this is the truth and we should look objectively. 
They make too many mistake in defence. I think there will be a lot of goals, because Fiorentina is a team that never stops to attack, even when leading by 2-0.


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 19, 2009)

Inter Milano - Dinamo Kiev
Prediction : Inter 
Inter started the Champions League not good, with 2 draws. Against Rubin they were totaly outplayed, but they played with 10 a lot of time in the match. 
It looks like there is a light in the window, after the good win against Genua in the Italian championship. Eto and Milito didn't play in that match, but they will be available for Dinamo. Dinamo didn't have a chance against Barca and I think Inter who need the win also won't give them any.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 20, 2009)

BettingTiger said:
			
		

> Debrecen - Fiorentina
> Prediction: Over 2.5
> Debrecen are the worst team in the Champions league. I am sorry if you are a fan of that team, but this is the truth and we should look objectively.
> They make too many mistake in defence. I think there will be a lot of goals, because Fiorentina is a team that never stops to attack, even when leading by 2-0.



I would follow you with this, but the odds are not worth for betting.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 20, 2009)

FC Zurich at  3.40 against Marseille is good. Zurich are a good team and playing at home.


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 21, 2009)

i feel the same way, Zurich is a pretty good team with their performance.


----------

